# NYC Kindle Klub



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

Is there anyone else in the NYC area who'd be interested in a meet up?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Me!!  I realize it's hard to get city people together, but who else is interested??


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Just say when and where.
Tessa


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Is there anyone else in the NYC area who'd be interested in a meet up?


I would Love to. It depends on where we meet up. I live in Astoria Queens. I could come into the city to meet up if its on a Saturday.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2009)

I live on Staten Island but can travel to Manhattan easily.I work at home so my schedule is flexible What works for everyone and where should we meet?


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

I live on the Island so anywhere is fine for me.

I don't work so any day is fine.

Tessa


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I do not have any idea where to meet. I just hope it not during the week. If it is I may not be able to make it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Weekends are fine by me and there are plenty of cool places in Manhattan to meet. Maybe at the Seaport? Starbucks? Barnes and Noble? LOL


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Weekends are fine by me and there are plenty of cool places in Manhattan to meet. Maybe at the Seaport? Starbucks? Barnes and Noble? LOL


Starbucks maybe? There is a good chance I will be by myself this Sat at Starbucks LOL.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2009)

Starbucks works...lord knows we have plenty to choose from!


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I'd love to meet up as well. I live and work in the city so the location works for me!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Starbucks works...lord knows we have plenty to choose from!


Starbucks works for me.


----------



## Ignatius (Feb 22, 2009)

Another New Yorker here who'd be down for a meet-up.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

Okay so Starbucks it is. Now we need to decide on date and time. Do weekends work best for most of you?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Okay so Starbucks it is. Now we need to decide on date and time. Do weekends work best for most of you?


Weekends work for me. I hope they work for everyone else. I hate to be left out of this.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

Weekends work for me too.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Weekends usually work for me, but I'm already booked on June 6, 20 and 28th (two Saturdays and a Sunday).  So far, any other weekends dates are fine.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Weekends usually work for me, but I'm already booked on June 6, 20 and 28th (two Saturdays and a Sunday). So far, any other weekends dates are fine.


Next weekend works better for me too and any weekend after that. Maybe I will have my kindle DX and I can bring it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2009)

Okay, so we'll meet at Starbucks on a weekend. Looks like this month is booked for many of you so how about shooting for July? So far I'm free except for July 4th weekend.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Okay, so we'll meet at Starbucks on a weekend. Looks like this month is booked for many of you so how about shooting for July? So far I'm free except for July 4th weekend.


Jully works for me except for July 4 weekend. Is anyone else besides me getting the Kindle DX?


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

I should be able to do any weekend except for July 4th. I'm not getting the DX but would love to see one in person!


----------



## Ignatius (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm actually out for July 4th weekend and the following weekend, but any other weekend time is great for me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Okay, so that narrows it down to July 17, 18, 24, and 25th. Any preferences as far as Saturday vs Sunday? Either work fine for me. Once we get that all that's left is to pick a Starbucks and time!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Okay, so that narrows it down to July 17, 18, 24, and 25th. Any preferences as far as Saturday vs Sunday? Either work fine for me. Once we get that all that's left is to pick a Starbucks and time!


My preference would be Saturday. I will go along with what it best for the group.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Saturdays are usually better than Sundays for me, although Sundays usually work for me too.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

Any day is fine with me just tell me when and where

Tessa


----------



## Ignatius (Feb 22, 2009)

Anne said:


> My preference would be Saturday. I will go along with what it best for the group.





mlewis78 said:


> Saturdays are usually better than Sundays for me, although Sundays usually work for me too.


These are both true for me, too.

Though, I will say, afternoons are preferred. I like to sleep.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm for afternoon too.  I don't do mornings.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Please take pics and post them if you all end up meeting!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Afternoons are good for me too.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

Afternoons work for me as well. Let's pick a date then. Right now the 18th, 19th, 25th and 26th of July work for me. How about you?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Afternoons work for me as well. Let's pick a date then. Right now the 18th, 19th, 25th and 26th of July work for me. How about you?


All those are good form me.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I'm available for any of those dates, NYCKindleFan.


----------



## Ignatius (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm good for any of those, as well.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Sounds interesting.  Count me in.  Just say where and when.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

How does July 25th sound to everyone?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

July 25th afternoon is good for me.

Marti


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Can hardly wait to see the photos!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

July 25 is good for me. Just let me know what time.


----------



## Wunderkind (Jan 14, 2009)

July 25th should work for me too.


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> How does July 25th sound to everyone?


Sounds possible. Time and location?


----------



## Ignatius (Feb 22, 2009)

I don't plan that far ahead.

Which means that day is fine for me.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

I'm going to look at Starbucks locations. Anyone have any preferences? (Midtown,Downtown,East Side, West Side, etc?)


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I live just West of midtown, in the '50s, so I naturally have a preference for upper west side or west midtown.  Of course I'm open to anything in the city.  I'm trying to think of which ones are fairly large -- maybe Columbus & W. 66-67th, which is also near a Barnes & Noble.

There are two that are pretty close to Columbus Circle and W. 57th St. subway stations:  the one in the Sheffield on 57th between 8th and 9th (closer to 8th and the subway) and one a few doors east of Carnegie Hall.  They aren't large ones.  There is also one on 9th and 59th.

I defer to NYC Kindlefan and don't want to take over here.  Just tossing out ideas.

How many of us are there?


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks very much for the suggestions mlewis! I am on Staten Island so I really have no preference, but a large one really would be best!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

East Side would best for me. I will go along with what is good for the group.


----------



## tessa (Nov 1, 2008)

It doesn't matter which day for me. 

Tessa


----------



## Ignatius (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm coming from Queens, so pretty much all of Manhattan is the same to me.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Ignatius said:


> I'm coming from Queens, so pretty much all of Manhattan is the same to me.


I am coming from Queens too Astoria where do you live?


----------



## Ignatius (Feb 22, 2009)

Long Island City here, Anne. Looks like we're (almost) neighbors!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Ignatius said:


> Long Island City here, Anne. Looks like we're (almost) neighbors!


It does look like we are almost neighbors.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I just happened upon this thread today. I'm in the Chelsea area of Manhattan, and would love to join you on July 25th. An afternoon time is good for me too. 

The Starbucks in my neighborhood are all smaller ones. The biggest one I can think of off the top of my head is in Manhattan at Park Avenue and E. 29 St. The closet subway stop would be the E. 28 St. stop on the 6 train. I'm sure there are other larger ones around, though, and I'm open to meeting anywhere that''s most convenient for the most people. It would be good if the location was near a lot of train lines. (unlike the Park Ave. one I mentioned above.)


----------



## ElLector (Feb 13, 2009)

Man, I wish I could meet up with y'all.  My last full day in Nu Yawk is tomorrow.  Anyway, have fun without me!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

ElLector said:


> Man, I wish I could meet up with y'all. My last full day in Nu Yawk is tomorrow. Anyway, have fun without me!


That is too bad it would have been nice to meet you.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

As I walked past a big Starbucks on Columbus Ave. today, I realized that even the big ones have small tables.  Not sure if there is potential to put tables together.  I suppose they are all like this.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

That's a good question mlewis!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I emailed a Starbucks aficionado friend to find out if she knows where the big ones are.


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks so much!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

My friend didn't have a definitive answer about large StarB's locations, but did mention Columbus at 81st. However, we'll look into it further. This is a link to NYC locations (not sure if this includes 5 boros or just Manhattan:

http://www.starbucks.com/retail/locator/PrxResults.aspx?a=1&LOC=40.7427409274756:-73.9982558075398&CT=40.7427409274756:-73.99825580753981.78126408441369:1.33594806331027&countryID=244&FC=RETAIL&dataSource=MapPoint.NA&Radius=5&GAD2=243+W+20t


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Another thought is that if we chose one that is not too far from a park (Central Park, Bryant Park, for example) and they're too crowded and it's a nice day, we could take out and sit outside.  That's a big if considering how much it rains these days.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Another thought is that if we chose one that is not too far from a park (Central Park, Bryant Park, for example) and they're too crowded and it's a nice day, we could take out and sit outside. That's a big if considering how much it rains these days.


That is a good idea.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2009)

That's an excellent idea mlewis! While we figure out which Starbucks location is best, let's settle on a time. How does 2pm work for everyone? If an earlier/later time is prefered that is fine by me.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

2pm is good for me (flexible for later too).


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I can't wait for these NYC kindle pics!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> That's an excellent idea mlewis! While we figure out which Starbucks location is best, let's settle on a time. How does 2pm work for everyone? If an earlier/later time is prefered that is fine by me.


2pm is good for me.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> I can't wait for these NYC kindle pics!


Hope that I remember to bring my camera. I went to a wedding last week and forgot to take it. Was rushed and got there just in time.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

If you forget your camera you will have to go back and get it cameras are as important as your kindles


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Pictures already.  Come on you met up two days ago...lets go...lol.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

No, we haven't met yet.  We're meeting on July 25th.


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Ohhh...silly me, I thought June 25th...duh.  I got confused because Geoff said he met Ann and I assumed it was because of this thread.  I hope you guys have a blast and be sure to take pics.

Anyone Kindle from RI or heading this way?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

sjc said:


> Ohhh...silly me, I thought June 25th...duh. I got confused because Geoff said he met Ann and I assumed it was because of this thread. I hope you guys have a blast and be sure to take pics.
> 
> Anyone Kindle from RI or heading this way?


That was meeting in the WashDC area. Eight of us the last time: Ann, Mike and Jan (KreelanWarrior), Van, Heather (luvmy4bbrats), Robin, Susan in VA and I. We posted pics in the DC Meet a Success! thread. And some of us will meet again on July 14th in Reston VA. But not in NYC.
Can't wait for you guys to do your first.....neat stuff.

Just sayin......


----------



## sjc (Oct 29, 2008)

Just sayin....
RI??...lol.


----------



## Ignatius (Feb 22, 2009)

Saturday the 25th is good for me. I'll be there (wherever there turns out to be  ).


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2009)

Great! Then we're set. Just have to figure out which Starbucks can hold us best! I do like the idea of finding one near Central Park! Going to look into that now.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2009)

mlewis have you heard anything further about which Starbucks are the biggest?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> mlewis have you heard anything further about which Starbucks are the biggest?


No. My friend didn't really know. I've been looking every time I pass a Starbucks, but am surprised that they aren't larger. There is one at Worldwide Plaza (which has a station for C & E trains) at 8th/49th that is right by the concrete plaza/park there. Not was nice as sitting at Central Park or Bryant Park. I did notice that there are two eating places in the plaza there (Blockheads (burritos and the like) and a hamburger place) in case anyone needed real food.

Sorry this is just a ramble but perhaps it might spark some other ideas. I don't think that there is a Starbucks on Central Park South, but I may be wrong. I'll check to find out if there is one near Bryant Park.

Does anyone have another Manhattan park idea?


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hope this link works for everyone. It's a map that has all the Manhattan Starbucks on it -- it can be pushed around to find other parts of Manhattan.

http://www.starbucks.com/Retail/Find/storedetails.aspx?sid=106302&coords=manhattan|40.76484390082976|-73.97723436355591|16&fs=1

There is one on *6th Ave. near 58th* and that is near Central Park. Funny that I haven't noticed this one, since I walked past here many, many times on my walks to work, but it may be knew and I haven't worked in several months.

There is one pretty close to Bryant Park. I'll post again to give exact location.

Marti


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

58th and 8th -- I didn't know there was one here and it's my area. Better entrance near here to Central Park and there is also the Columbus Circle park in the middle of the circle.

http://www.starbucks.com/Retail/Find/storedetails.aspx?sid=93967&coords=manhattan|40.76778543898999|-73.98145079612732|17&fs=1

Also, it's where the Columbus Circle station is for trains #1, A, C, D (and B?).

Have no idea what the size of this one is, but will take a look. Bet it's not big, since I haven't noticed it before.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Just realized where the 58th/8th location is and I have seen it.  It's really on 58th, just across from the Time Warner building.  Address is 4 Columbus Circle.  The map in the Starbucks website made it look as if it was across 8th Ave. from there.  Google maps makes it look like it's in the Time Warner building, but it's across the street.  

How many of us are there so far?  Hope my ramblings haven't discouraged interest.  Would love to meet you all.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

42nd and 6th Ave. near Bryant Park:

http://www.starbucks.com/Retail/Find/storedetails.aspx?sid=984&coords=manhattan|40.75457593728268|-73.98428857326509|17&fs=1

If these links don't work for you, I found this by typing Manhattan into the store locator box.

Marti


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

One more idea and then it's someone else's turn. I was looking at Madison Avenue and only found this in the Sony building that has a large atrium -- assuming the atrium is opened on weekends, but we could find out.

http://www.starbucks.com/Retail/Find/storedetails.aspx?sid=1171&coords=manhattan|40.762800186479964|-73.97346317768098|18&fs=1

Address is 550 Madison Avenue. This is a small shop but the atrium it's in is large.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Just realized where the 58th/8th location is and I have seen it. It's really on 58th, just across from the Time Warner building. Address is 4 Columbus Circle. The map in the Starbucks website made it look as if it was across 8th Ave. from there. Google maps makes it look like it's in the Time Warner building, but it's across the street.
> 
> How many of us are there so far? Hope my ramblings haven't discouraged interest. Would love to meet you all.


It think I know where this one is. If its the one I am thinking of it is not far from Central Park. If I rembember right it is not that small. It may be big enough to meet there and then walk over to Cental Park.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2009)

I've been to that atrium and it's pretty nice sized!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Anne said:


> It think I know where this one is. If its the one I am thinking of it is not far from Central Park. If I rembember right it is not that small. It may be big enough to meet there and then walk over to Cental Park.


There's actually 2 starbucks near the columbus circle station, one on 58th street next to the duane reade (the 4 Columbus circle address) and one on 60th street on the corner.

I work a late shift during the week and work Saturdays and usually am at a Broadway show on Sundays, so I won't be able to crash this party, but you will have to tell me how it goes.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I am familiar with the Starbucks at 60th & Broadway (have never been inside so am not sure which of these two at Columbus Circle is larger).  It was a soda fountain place with a counter for many, many years until it became Starbucks.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

scarlet said:


> There's actually 2 starbucks near the columbus circle station, one on 58th street next to the duane reade (the 4 Columbus circle address) and one on 60th street on the corner.
> 
> I work a late shift during the week and work Saturdays and usually am at a Broadway show on Sundays, so I won't be able to crash this party, but you will have to tell me how it goes.


Hope that we can meet you another time if we can do a meet-up when you are not working.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

I may only be able to come for a short time. It turns out I am going to have to work. I am a nanny and the mom I work for is going to be out of town. I usually won't work the weekends the mom is giving me Mon,Tues and Wednesday of the next week off. I am going away for a family wedding  the next weekend so that days off will be good. I also have friday of the same week off also. The only day I have to work is Thursday. If I come I will have to bring Sophie the little girl I take care of she is 8 years old. She is a nice little girl and you may like meeting her.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I've been in the Starbucks at W. 60th St and Broadway and that one seems fairly small to me. I'm not familiar with the other one on W. 58 St.  Is that one larger than the 60th St one?

Another spot in that area is the Columbus Circle Whole Foods store, which has a seating area for people to eat in.  I haven't been there in a while, and I can't remember if those tables are any bigger than at Starbucks. The ambiance wouldn't be as good, but if people want snacks, there's a wider range of foods to choose from (salad/food bar, prepared foods, and of course the groceries) and this is also near to Central Park.


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

The Whole foods seating area is quite large and should work for you guys as long as you figure out where in it you're going to be.  I'd also suggest perhaps meeting at the Columbus circle statue itself, there's quite a nice seating area there now.  

Keep me posted as to date and time and I'll see if I can pop over (or stop in on my way to work).


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

We did want to sit in a park after we get something to take out, assuming it's not raining that afternoon.  The Starbucks on West 58th across from Time Warner is larger than the one on Bway/60th.  Honestly, though, none of them are big.  

We were also considering the Starbucks in the Sony Bldg.  on Madison/55th because of the large atrium in the building.  Does anyone know if the atrium there is open on weekends?  I think that it may be, since there is a Sony place on the other side for kids.

Are Starbucks in the city usually crowded on summer Saturday afternoons?  In the good old days, the city was much quieter on the summer weekends, but it has changed.  Certainly Whole Foods is almost always mobbed.  I shop there a lot.

My first pick would be Starbucks on West 58th near 8th (mentioned above) and take out to sit either the little park inside Columbus Circle where the statue is, or at the entrance to Central Park at Columbus Circle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

Good morning! Shall we meet at the Starbucks at 58th and 8th and head over to the park or the Sony Building?  Let's take a vote!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Good morning! Shall we meet at the Starbucks at 58th and 8th and head over to the park or the Sony Building? Let's take a vote!


I vote for Starbucks at 58th and 8th. As I said I will have to bring the little girl I take care of. I hope that is not a problem.Also maybe we should send you our cell numbers and get yours in case someone cannot make it the last minute.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2009)

That's no problem at all! Maybe we'll get her started young on her Kindle addiction! LOL!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> That's no problem at all! Maybe we'll get her started young on her Kindle addiction! LOL!


Thanks she Loves my Kindle. A couple of times when we have been walking on the street Sophie has spotted someone reading a Kindle. If I get a new skin or cover for my Kindle I have to show her. Sophie is really sweet and will not act up. She is 8years old and adopted from China. Sophie calles me her best buddy. She is upset because I have to work the weekend I will have off most of the next week except for Thursday. Sophie does not like it when I have time off.


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm fine with meeting at the Starbucks at 58th and 8th, and then going outdoors if it's nice out.  Are we still thinking Saturday 7/25 at 2 P.M.?


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

gdae23 said:


> I'm fine with meeting at the Starbucks at 58th and 8th, and then going outdoors if it's nice out. Are we still thinking Saturday 7/25 at 2 P.M.?


Thanks I could not remember if we set the time. I remember it is the 25. I could not remember the time.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Hi guys.
Take pics, please.
Come back here and post them, please.

Just askin.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Okay, the Starbucks on 58th/8th 7/25 at 2pm it is! I think I'll post an announcement.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Great!  Looking forward to meeting you all.

Marti


----------

